
Show HN: Htmlfetcher – No pain HTML fetching library - gaojiuli
https://github.com/gaojiuli/htmlfetcher
======
karmakaze
Title for HN could mention Python. README should say when/why to use this
library over others. Is it just more convenient or is there more to handling
pages with 'lots of Ajax?'

------
one87
Uhhhm, that's just a wrapper around Selenium...

